# My Boss V plow stacking



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

*Two videos for Boss and Cummins fans*

One from last year:






And this year:


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

cannt beat a cummins with a boss v. i run one as well. i wish i has the pull plow. next year.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work!

Reminds me of my driveways.


----------



## gcdodge (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice, wish my cummins was that quiet you must have a full exhaust with a muffler..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cool video...nice set-up. Like how you did the vid


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video. I always watch your other ones on youtube. Do you still have the pull plow?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are some long driveways.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Those drives seem very tricky love the vids.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

fireman89;955888 said:


> Those drives seem very tricky love the vids.


Look at this one. There is a tight circle @ 3:00. Keep in mind that I am using the pull plow also. It works real well on circles and for pulling away from garages.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Quality SR;955483 said:


> Nice video. I always watch your other ones on youtube. Do you still have the pull plow?


Still have the pull plow and always will until i get this:


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;955502 said:


> Those are some long driveways.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

gcdodge;954703 said:


> Nice, wish my cummins was that quiet you must have a full exhaust with a muffler..


Did you listen to it or are you being sarcastic? The stacks are bolted to the back of the cab and you have to talk loud to be heard by the passenger sitting next to you. Flow thru magnaflow muffler. I had it straight piped at first but it was way too loud.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I love watching your videos on youtube, good work


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know that truck doesn't sound all that loud to me either...


----------



## gcdodge (Dec 13, 2005)

must be the flowmasters that quiet it down mine is straight piped to rear and it sounds alot louder than yours. I ve always wanted the quietness of the 3rd gen but love the 2nd gen trucks guess you cant have both so ill live with a little noise. that sure is 1 slick truck though love that bed. Does it add much more weight empty than the regular box..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, I thought direct lift plows couldn't stack.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;958248 said:


> Huh, I thought direct lift plows couldn't stack.


I know! That's what they told me when I bought my Fishah. Mark - do you run straight pipe stacks on your plow trucks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;958259 said:


> I know! That's what they told me when I bought my Fishah. Mark - do you run straight pipe stacks on your plow trucks?


Straight pipes on ricers are not allowed in Miami.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;958271 said:


> Straight pipes on ricers are not allowed in Miami.


The old MarkO is back!!!!!  :waving:


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Did someone say something about a Cummins?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ConnorExum;957933 said:


> I don't know that truck doesn't sound all that loud to me either...


Plowing the driveways I don't get on the throttle too much. Windows shut in all videos. Here is one with truck at about 1/2 to 3/4 throttle from a stop to about 48 mph. If I use WOT all four wheels spin in 4x4 in the snow. Again , windows shut.






Not much more than 1/8 to 1/4 throttle here:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds good. How about one with the windows open. j/k
What brand lights do you have mounted to the tower? How many watts? You mind taking a picture of it?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Quality SR;964385 said:


> Sounds good. How about one with the windows open. j/k
> What brand lights do you have mounted to the tower? How many watts? You mind taking a picture of it?


55 watts, they get hot but have never cracked the glass busting thru drifts. I had the yellow bulbs in there but the yellow faded to white over time.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/Mini_Auxil...812;0;100002;ProductName;23;0;0;0;2003777;0;0


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I did the same thing with some KC Day lighters but they kept shooting in different directions when the plow tripped so I scratched the idea and built my own back rack cause I got tired of adjusting them so much


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

thesnowman269;965291 said:


> I did the same thing with some KC Day lighters but they kept shooting in different directions when the plow tripped so I scratched the idea and built my own back rack cause I got tired of adjusting them so much


I had the Daylighters years back - it was too much on the battery and a little too bright for the application.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ya I always truned them off when I was lifting the plow and what not but it did look pretty sweet. And yes they are really bright..


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

DFLS;963855 said:


> Plowing the driveways I don't get on the throttle too much. Windows shut in all videos. Here is one with truck at about 1/2 to 3/4 throttle from a stop to about 48 mph. If I use WOT all four wheels spin in 4x4 in the snow. Again , windows shut.


When I say not loud I'm speaking of a truck where the cab isn't operating at 85db from the engine noise. So you're probably right that your truck is loud. But when I think of a loud truck this comes to mind:


----------

